# Streamlight M3 weaponlight Mod



## arabou (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, pretty new here but I have a crap load of lights and my wife is very chagrinned to find out that there is a whole world of modding and upgrading that I can now become involved in.

In any case, I am wondering if anyone has or could mod a Streamlight M3 weaponlight. I just got a drop in mod for my 3D maglite, did the Gladius emitter upgrade and now I can't get enough of the bright white stuff!!!

Thanks for your help in advance.

Mike/Arabou


----------



## jcompton (Nov 12, 2007)

:welcome:

I haven't seen or heard of anyone modding an M3 but I have seen the Surefire X200 modded into an absolute monster by Milkyspit. I actually have an X200b that is on its way down to him for this exact mod as we speak. You might want to shoot him a PM with what you're looking to do and I'm sure if it can be done, that he's your man for the mod... If his inbox is full here on CPF you might want to shoot him a PM over in the market place.


John


----------

